# Year Round Haunted House



## halstaff

Just finished a private, lights on tour of the new year round Goretorium Haunted House on the Las Vegas strip -http://goretorium.com/home/
Went to check it out knowing that we didn't have the time to go through as it starts at 5:00. Found out they also do a daytime tour for $11. We had a private tour which was great! Plenty of time to check out the detail. Our tour guide was one of the actors and took every opportunity to go ahead of us and get in a scare. He answered all our questions and gave us all the time we wanted.
Even though it's uses much more gore than we do, we still really enjoyed the experience. We'll make sure to check out the full haunt experience next time we come.


----------



## Copchick

Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## Haunt2530

Sounds like fun! I wish I could of been there to get a private tour.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Alas; they are closing down... 










Click here for the full story.


----------



## GhoulishCop

I had read some stories about their financial woes -- and their denials they planned to close -- and when I was in Vegas in August I checked it out.

The detailing was pretty good, as you'd expect from an Eli Roth-related venture, and I thought the actors did a really good job. But stuck in a pocket of a shopping mall, even on the vaunted Vegas Strip, just had to be the real killer of this effort. I will say though that at the end of the haunt you ended up on the second floor (at least) in a real bar with an awesome view of the Strip.










Too bad they couldn't have made more use of that vantage point. And I found the wait to get in really long, even though there were fewer than 10 of us waiting to go through. I also was going to do the lights-on tour, but they wouldn't allow any photos to be taken so I passed.

Considering the ticket price wasn't all that bad (they were handing out discount coupons right outside the door in the mall -- a sure sign things were financially difficult), it's a shame it didn't make it.

In New York City there's another year-round haunt called Times Scare NYC. I went last year and it wasn't bad, but it definitely needed some beefing up, and a friend of mine plans on checking it out again next week to see if it's improved. He also says the Jekyll & Hyde restaurant in NYC now has a haunted attraction that Larry Kirchner apparently helped with.

They already had a theme show attraction as it was, and a walk-thru venue, that wasn't all that much really, and as that same friend plans on checking out Jekyll & Hyde too I'm almost tempted to go and see if that's any better.

Rich


----------



## halstaff

Too bad! Glad I had the chance to see the lights on tour. We had planned on going on our next visit for the full tour.


----------



## MapThePlanet

I want to know when they are selling stuff off?? I want to get in on that action!!


----------

